

SproutCore 1.5.pre.4 - TemplateView is Here - ucsd_surfNerd
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/3575607410/sproutcore-1-5-pre-4-templateview-is-here

======
ryanfitz
I'm glad to see the introduction of template views. The main thing that turned
me off from sproutcore was having to design all of your views in js.

